# 22 Reasons Why You Should Visit China....Beautiful Scenery!



## SeaBreeze (Oct 29, 2015)

Here are some beautiful scenic photos of China, more here. 



> The Chinese civilization is one of the oldest in the world, and these photos will prove it is also one of the most beautiful.
> If it's your first time visiting China, then Beijing, Shanghai, and Xian are a must-see. The famous Great Wall, Forbidden City, and Summer Palace are found in Beijing; Shanghai is a world-renowned metropolis with a stunning skyline; and Xian, on the Yellow River, is home to the Terra-cotta Warriors and Horses of Emperor Qin Shi Huang.




Zhangye Danxia Landform in Gansu












Libo






Maijishan Grottoes


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2015)

My goodness, these are beautiful!




And I have wondered about this, now I know!!!   Thanks, Sea.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 29, 2015)

Gorgeous pictures, but first Australia,  then _maybe_  China.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 30, 2015)

Beautiful!  I'd like to visit China but husband isn't interested. His cousin who lives in Oz is married to a Chinese woman and he posts his photos on FB when they visit. Really beautiful and/or interesting.


----------



## hellomimi (May 9, 2020)

The most memorable part of my trip to China was the tour of Forbidden City. For whatever reasons, the moment I set foot, it felt like home. My exH said I may have been a concubine in those days.  It is fascinating how the Chinese people have preserved this world treasure in all its grandeur.


----------



## terry123 (May 10, 2020)

No desire to visit China ever.  There is so much to explore here in the States for me.


----------



## 911 (May 14, 2020)

I have only ever been to Hong Kong for a few days. I must say that my U.S. dollar went a lot farther over there than it does here at home.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 14, 2020)

terry123 said:


> No desire to visit China ever.  There is so much to explore here in the States for me.


Ditto.   Never been on my "places I want to go" list.


----------



## Llynn (May 14, 2020)

I was there in the 60's and see no reason to ever go back.  It was smelly and crowded back then, doubt they have improved things much. I did enjoy parts of Formosa but the aroma of the mystic east once experienced is never forgotten.


----------



## jujube (May 14, 2020)

I have always wanted to visit China but it'll probably never happen.

I hope to visit Taiwan, which has gorgeous scenery. I have a nephew who teaches school there.  I'd probably go if he ever decides to marry his Taiwanese girlfriend.  They're talking about it after she finishes medical school so I have a couple of years for things to get better.


----------

